# SFX



## jlm77 (Oct 15, 2015)

I read a post from sellingtimeshares.net today - 5 tips for HGVC owners.  It mentions that HGVC is affiliated with SFX - San Francisco Exchange as well as RCI.  Someone else posted this week about SFX.  

I an not familiar with SFX.  Can someone share some information.  Am I missing out on something???


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2015)

[Correction:  Please see PigsDad and Hurnick's posts below for the correct info.]


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 15, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> *HGVC is not affiliated with SFX*, but SFX _accepts deposits_ from HGVC.



That's not quite true.  While RCI is HGVC's main exchange company, HGVC does have an affiliation with SFX to book certain resorts directly using HGVC points  See this link for the details:

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/sfx-preferred-resorts/

Kurt


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2015)

[Correction:  Please see PigsDad and Hurnick's posts below for the correct info.]


----------



## holdaer (Oct 15, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> But does HGVC do bulk space banking with SFX?
> 
> No offense, but it's easy to get exchanges in Mexico with just about any exchange company - this would not attract me to SFX.  YMMV




One benefit to book with HGVC via SFX is paying $76 reservation fee with HGVC instead of the $209 reservation fee with RCI.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 15, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> But does HGVC do bulk space banking with SFX?



What does bulk space banking have to do with whether or not HGVC is affiliated with SFX???  There is clearly an affiliation, and that is what I was responding to.  Not sure why you think affiliation == bulk space banking.  (maybe I misread your response?)



> No offense, but it's easy to get exchanges in Mexico with just about any exchange company - this would not attract me to SFX.  YMMV



Not sure if you looked an the complete page I referenced.  The affiliation with SFX allows HGVC members to book Grand Luxxe properties (which are NOT available via RCI) and also Club Donatello in San Francisco (non-Mexico).  For someone who only owns HGVC, their affiliation with SFX can be a very useful benefit.

Kurt


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2015)

[Correction: Please see PigsDad and Hurnick's posts below for the correct info.]


----------



## hurnik (Oct 15, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> No offense intended.  Personally, I would not join SFX for access to those 4  properties.  YMMV
> 
> *I deposited my Westin Ka'anapali week with SFX once, and was disappointed with the results, so I would be reluctant to deposit an expensive week with them again.  IMNSHO, their inventory is very limited compared to II and RCI, so for me, it's not a good value.
> 
> If you own HGVC, and want to go to those 4 resorts, it looks like it would be a good value, assuming that the value of your HGVC deposit isn't more than just renting.



Inventory in SFX vs. II/RCI is limited, I"ll grant you that.  But RCI (via HGVC) can't get you into the Grand Bliss/Grand Luxxe either.  II can, but not via HGVC.

I chose to get an SFX membership as it's been significantly cheaper than RCI (for me).  I can deposit my 2400 point Las Vegas week (1 br) and use it to get a 2 BR Grand Luxxe (get free 1 -> 2 bedroom upgrade), even with the extra $300 Grand Luxxe upcharge and $150 (I'm diamond level) exchange fee.  Especially considering that my week at hilton for 2400 points "costs" about $400 in MF.  Given that a 2 BR Grand Luxxe rents for around $2000/week, I think a total of $850 is quite reasonable.  Especially if you have other people go (2 bedroom) and share the costs.  And that doesn't take into account my bonus weeks or vacation cash I can use to drop the cost another $100 or so.

If I compared apples to apples, I'd take a 2 BR Grand Mayan, no additional charge and the $150 exchange fee.  So that puts me at $550 vs. HGVC cost is 4800 points plus $200 RCI fee, so about $1000 for the same thing.

But I consider SFX an add-on.  I would NEVER use the HGVC points to get into SFX directly via Hilton (WAY horrible of a deal).  Go buy an SFX membership separately and supplement it with whatever else you have.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2015)

*Corrected - Thank you for explaining - sounds like it can be a good deal for some owners.


----------



## Dojan123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Does SFX allow the use of reclaimed points? I understand the Fiesta Americana does not. I want to go to Mexico in 2016 and would like to use some of my saved 2015 points.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 16, 2015)

I've received Hilton resorts as exchanges through SFX 4 times.  I have no idea how they got into SFX's inventory, but that's a good percentage of my exchanges.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 16, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> No offense intended.  Personally, I would not join SFX for access to those 4  properties.  YMMV


HGVC members don't have to join SFX to have access to these *six *properties.  Because of the affiliation with SFX, HGVC owners can use their points to directly book those properties -- we don't even speak to anyone at SFX.

You obviously have a beef with SFX (from your previous experience), but I just want to correct any misinformation that has been spread in this thread for anyone wanting to know how SFX and HGVC are affiliated.

Kurt


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 16, 2015)

hurnik said:


> Inventory in SFX vs. II/RCI is limited, I"ll grant you that.  But RCI (via HGVC) can't get you into the Grand Bliss/Grand Luxxe either.  II can, but not via HGVC.
> 
> I chose to get an SFX membership as it's been significantly cheaper than RCI (for me).  I can deposit my 2400 point Las Vegas week (1 br) and use it to get a 2 BR Grand Luxxe (get free 1 -> 2 bedroom upgrade), even with the extra $300 Grand Luxxe upcharge and $150 (I'm diamond level) exchange fee.  Especially considering that my week at hilton for 2400 points "costs" about $400 in MF.  Given that a 2 BR Grand Luxxe rents for around $2000/week, I think a total of $850 is quite reasonable.  Especially if you have other people go (2 bedroom) and share the costs.  And that doesn't take into account my bonus weeks or vacation cash I can use to drop the cost another $100 or so.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you have to also pay $299.00 for the upgrade to diamond.  So you must also add that into the cost.  If HGVC, is affiliated with SFX, you MAY be able to get a free account, gold.  Exchange fee is$189.00, and you pay for upgrades.  Upgrades run from $199 to $299.00.  It is a tiered system.  With VIDA, I have a free membership and upgrade, at gold, and $189.00 exchange fee, but no yearly fee. 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2015)

Pigs dad - thank you - I stand corrected.

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlm77 (Oct 16, 2015)

So how do you book with SFX?  I've been a member since 2005 and have never heard of this program.  I've done exchanges through RCI to Mexico, but if SFX offers a resort that is a better fit, it may be something to look at. 

Looks like they are "more expensive - require more points." So I guess my next question is it worth it?  Are the higher point value justify to the cost.  I've not done any research on their resort offerings but assuming they are higher quality accommodations, which justifies the price.  Are they comparable or greater than RCI's crown ratings.


----------



## presley (Oct 16, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you have to also pay $299.00 for the upgrade to diamond.  So you must also add that into the cost.  If HGVC, is affiliated with SFX, you MAY be able to get a free account, gold.  Exchange fee is$189.00, and you pay for upgrades.  Upgrades run from $199 to $299.00.  It is a tiered system.  With VIDA, I have a free membership and upgrade, at gold, and $189.00 exchange fee, but no yearly fee.


I think anyone who owns a timeshare they will accept can be a Gold member. Changes were made to their program a few months ago and while it costs $299. to become a diamond member, you can pay $699 and get a 10 membership. The 10 year deal sounds really good on a cost per year basis, but I couldn't fork over that much money for something that I "might" use.

It used to be my primary exchange company, but now the fees rival RCI. Gold members pay $209. for an exchange and additional fees if it is an upgrade.



jlm77 said:


> So how do you book with SFX?  I've been a member since 2005 and have never heard of this program.  I've done exchanges through RCI to Mexico, but if SFX offers a resort that is a better fit, it may be something to look at.


From what others have posted, it sounds like you call HGVC and use your points to book those resorts. Since they are very high point requirements, you may be better off doing a regular exchange through SFX.


----------



## holdaer (Oct 16, 2015)

presley said:


> .......From what others have posted, it sounds like you call HGVC and use your points to book those resorts. Since they are very high point requirements, you may be better off doing a regular exchange through SFX.



Correct, just call HGVC customer service and you can book Grand Mayan or Grand Luxxe for only $76 reservation fee.

Grand Mayan point values are reasonable at 1BR=3,400pts and 2BR=4800pts for 1 week.

Grand Luxxe point values are similar to Grand Waikikian.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 16, 2015)

Does anyone know if booking directly through HGVC for one of the Grand Mayan properties allow you to bypass the 1 in 3 (or 4?) restrictions that RCI imposes?

Kurt


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't know about HGVC, but it's waived through SFX.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## holdaer (Oct 16, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Does anyone know if booking directly through HGVC for one of the Grand Mayan properties allow you to bypass the 1 in 3 (or 4?) restrictions that RCI imposes?
> 
> Kurt



Yes, booking thru HGVC bypasses the RCI 1 in 3(4) rule.  I just talked to HGVC customer rep and there is no restriction for booking a Grand Mayan property through HGVC via SFX.  You can book as often as you want, as long as there is availability.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 16, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you have to also pay $299.00 for the upgrade to diamond.  So you must also add that into the cost.  If HGVC, is affiliated with SFX, you MAY be able to get a free account, gold.  Exchange fee is$189.00, and you pay for upgrades.  Upgrades run from $199 to $299.00.  It is a tiered system.  With VIDA, I have a free membership and upgrade, at gold, and $189.00 exchange fee, but no yearly fee.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



The new member plans are shown here:
http://www.sfxresorts.com/membership-programs/

I took a lifetime membership about 8 years ago ("lifetime" being 33 years or some odd number like that).  I believe the cost back then was $1400 but they also gave me (2) 4-day cruises on Carnival which I took (probably "saved" about $800 total).

Yes, if you are a VIDA member (ie, you bought/own at the Mayan properties) they give you some sort of SFX membership and bonus weeks.  But IMO, the cost for HGVC was significantly lower than VIDA membership, granted, I"m stuck with the 1-3 rule (or whatever as it changes all the time) with VIDA/RCI/SFX.

although II, from what I hear, has no 1-in-whatever rule for VIDA properties.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 16, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> I don't know about HGVC, but it's waived through SFX.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



If you're referring to the 1-in-3 rule, no it's not.  SFX still maintains a 1-in-3 rule, although now it's changed so that it's only through SFX.

Meaning:
2010 you booked via RCI (RCI also has its own 1-3 rule)
2011 you booked via SFX

That means the next time you can book via RCI is 2013
That means the next time you can book via SFX is 2014


----------



## hurnik (Oct 16, 2015)

jlm77 said:


> So how do you book with SFX?  I've been a member since 2005 and have never heard of this program.  I've done exchanges through RCI to Mexico, but if SFX offers a resort that is a better fit, it may be something to look at.
> 
> Looks like they are "more expensive - require more points." So I guess my next question is it worth it?  Are the higher point value justify to the cost.  I've not done any research on their resort offerings but assuming they are higher quality accommodations, which justifies the price.  Are they comparable or greater than RCI's crown ratings.



Book via HGVC?  Never done it.  Their point level is way too high vs. what I get with SFX directly.

(again, I can book a 2 BR Grand Mayan with SFX via their program--exchanging my 2400 point 1 BR HGVC Vegas/Flamingo).  

BUT I had to pay to be an SFX membership (OK, I CHOSE to be a member). 

I'd say SFX is greater than/equal to the QUALITY of the resorts in RCI.  But their inventory/availability is significantly less, IMO (again, all depends on where you want to stay).

They seem (SFX) really strong in Mexico.

But it's not for everyone.  I just feel that IF you want SFX properties, get a membership or exchange a week with your HGVC to SFX vs. booking SFX via HGVC directly due to the horrible (IMO) point requirements.

But again, I like to stay at the Grand Luxxe/Grand Bliss.


----------



## Helios (Oct 16, 2015)

*1 in 3 or 4 rule*

Forgive me for asking, but, what is this rule that everybody keeps talking about.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Vida, has a rule that if you can only book thier resort, or RCI has the rule, of 1 in 3 so, if you book in 2015, you cannot book it for 3 years.  SFX Does not honor that rule.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks.  What happens if you own multiple weeks?  I would assume the rule limitation is per VOI.  So, a 3 or 4 week VOI owner may never be affected by the rule?


----------



## Dojan123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Anyone stay at any of the Mexico results? Looking at the Rivera as a potential choice. Wonder if it is as hard as Hawaii to book.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2015)

Dojan123 said:


> Anyone stay at any of the Mexico results? Looking at the Rivera as a potential choice. Wonder if it is as hard as Hawaii to book.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Check the Mexico forum, and the TUG reviews for lots of info.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 17, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Vida, has a rule that if you can only book thier resort, or RCI has the rule, of 1 in 3 so, if you book in 2015, you cannot book it for 3 years.  SFX Does not honor that rule.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



But SFX also has their own 1-3 rule.  See my previous post a few up.  Just to keep in mind when booking.

We've gotten around it in the past, mainly because we book 2 BR units, so we just put the other person's name on the booking (via SFX) every other time.

So you could actually stay 3 years in a row, if you alternated between SFX/RCI AND had a 2 BR with another person (they need diff. address and last name, at least for SFX).

Or get a membership with II which has no rule (so far).

Renting from an owner is also an option, but much more expensive, IMO.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 17, 2015)

It could be.  I also own Vida, so it could be an arrangement with SFX.  I was told I could book through SFX, by SFX, that I could.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 17, 2015)

Depositing with SFX can be a so-so experience, or a splendid experience, but it's great SFX has some Hilton inventory.  

The exchanges we have received through SFX have been great; however, we miss an online search feature with actual inventory other than Mexico.  

We have deposits that we are worried will not get used because sometimes I am open to something because I see it online, and the searching function with SFX lacks inventory.  Yeah that was redundant.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 18, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Depositing with SFX can be a so-so experience, or a splendid experience, but it's great SFX has some Hilton inventory.
> 
> The exchanges we have received through SFX have been great; however, we miss an online search feature with actual inventory other than Mexico.
> 
> We have deposits that we are worried will not get used because sometimes I am open to something because I see it online, and the searching function with SFX lacks inventory.  Yeah that was redundant.



Yeah, their online search kinda stinks, but I understand it's mostly excess inventory that they show.

I have a great relationship with my SFX account rep, so I can call/email any requests/inquiries and get an answer ASAP (far faster than calling RCI).

But I'm diamond level so I have 2 years for the deposit to be valid, and if I make another deposit, they'll extend an expired one for another year.

I usually use my deposited week first and then bonus week(s) if needbe.

But again, I *do* travel a lot to Mexico.

I'd like to stay in the BVI, but even with RCI, the requests have to go in almost 2 years in advance, and RCI likes to have a lot of mandatory AI which is a terrible deal, IMO.

Florida Keys is another spot I'd like.  Had better luck with SFX than RCI on that one.

But it varies.  I did have good luck with RCI getting into Hawaii once (the big island), but had an OGS for like 6 months (not unusual, from what I hear, and it was in May, so not exactly slow season).

I still think it's a viable alternative to RCI, and cheaper than buying a timeshare that has access to II (if you're wanting HGVC AND access to II, that is).

Although I think there's an affiliate with HGVC that has II access, but I could be wrong.

Heck, most people don't use their HGVC points all the time, so you have to be a savvy traveler, IMO, no matter what.

--Kevin


----------



## Blues (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting about this!  I had no idea that HGVC was affiliated with SFX.  I just made a reservation for our anniversary week at Club Donatello in SF next Feb.  Wow, a week in the Union Square neighborhood of SF for just 2400 points plus reservation fee.  That's terrific!

BTW, I had to call in to book it; it's not online.  None of the phone options seemed correct.  I chose "other" and was put on hold for account maintenance.  Clearly not what I wanted, so I hung up and just chose HGVC reservations.  After an interminable amount of time on hold (they're really busy right now), I got a club counselor that knew exactly what to do.

I was amazed to get the week I requested.  Our wedding anniversary is Valentine's Day, which is generally very popular no matter where we try to go.  It's always close to President's Day too, which doesn't help.

Anybody know if Club Donatello has on-site parking, and what it costs per day?  Downtown SF is always really pricey for parking.

-Bob


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 23, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance,  but do you need to bank your home week with sfx.. or can you bank what you want  (as long as they accept ).. 

E.g. if you have a 4800 pt package,  bank a gold season that they accept letting you keep some points.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blues (Oct 23, 2015)

No, you don't have to bank a week.  I guess you can, if you want to, and then exchange via SFX for any of their availability.  But what we're talking about is a special relationship between HGVC and SFX, similar what they have with RCI.  You just call up, pick a week, and the cost for a studio is 2400 HGVC points.  Note that's for a studio, Thurs-Thurs, the only options via this program.

Bob
P.S. I just noticed that the week I got includes Presidents Day weekend.  WooHoo!  One less vacation day I need to spend.


----------



## presley (Oct 23, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Forgive my ignorance,  but do you need to bank your home week with sfx.. or can you bank what you want  (as long as they accept )..
> 
> E.g. if you have a 4800 pt package,  bank a gold season that they accept letting you keep some points.



You can do that if you want to book an exchange through SFX instead of booking one of the SFX properties through Hilton. The downside is that you will have to pay the reservation fee to Hilton and then a guest certificate later on when someone picks up the exchange. SFX will call you and give you their guest's name for the guest cert. You will still need to pay SFX an exchange fee for your own exchange.


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 23, 2015)

presley said:


> You can do that if you want to book an exchange through SFX instead of booking one of the SFX properties through Hilton. The downside is that you will have to pay the reservation fee to Hilton and then a guest certificate later on when someone picks up the exchange. SFX will call you and give you their guest's name for the guest cert. You will still need to pay SFX an exchange fee for your own exchange.


Does hilton have a problem with that?  I thought you could only make deposits of home week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Oct 23, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Does hilton have a problem with that?  I thought you could only make deposits of home week.



I did it a couple years ago and it was no problem.
The benefit to only booking your owned week is that you don't have to pay any fees to Hilton.


----------

